# Heard at my house (another cute things kids say thread)



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

"And he played upon a ladle, a ladle, a la-a-dle, and he played upon a laaayyyydddlllllleee - and he had an achin' bum!" 

Um. Don't think that's how that song goes! L! 

What things have the kids said at your house lately that made you laugh? 

Cindyc.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

My son is always coming up with off the wall things. A lot of times it's a guessing game, trying to figure out what he's trying to say. In the past couple of weeks we've gone to some Indian mounds and he kept saying we were going to see the Didians. You know? Woo, woo, woo woo. (best Indian war cry) LOL

Then the other day he said, "Mommy, I'm going to get you a hambickus." When I questioned him about it, he got a strange look on his face and said, "himbickus". Turns out, we have a hisbiscus (sp) bush out front and it's blooming, he went and picked me one of the blooms.


----------



## QoTL (Jun 5, 2008)

Cute!

My dd has been sick this week, and has requested 'Gingerella'. Not only is it a good drink when you are sick, but it has a fairy godmother and is the preferred beverage of Prince Charming


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

QoTL said:


> Cute!
> 
> My dd has been sick this week, and has requested 'Gingerella'. Not only is it a good drink when you are sick, but it has a fairy godmother and is the preferred beverage of Prince Charming


When my oldest was 2 he had a horrible stomach virus. And we introduced his little world to gatorade. HE couldn't remember that it was called, so he started calling it alligator juice.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

My 2 1/2yo dd is now asking "how do you spell T-T-T-lemon?" 

Cute from a little one who doesn't know her sounds yet!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

My daughter (2nd grade) was reading in her reader and have trouble with one of her new words...Jethro. To give her a hint I said it was the same at Gibbs' first name on N.C.I.S. (we are fans here). She got it....but the next time Jethro was in the text she just said Gibbs, LOL. She had forgotten the name already but remembered the connection I tried to make for her!


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Ohio dreamer said:


> My daughter (2nd grade) was reading in her reader and have trouble with one of her new words...Jethro. To give her a hint I said it was the same at Gibbs' first name on N.C.I.S. (we are fans here). She got it....but the next time Jethro was in the text she just said Gibbs, LOL. She had forgotten the name already but remembered the connection I tried to make for her!


L! Too funny!

Cindyc.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

My kids and i started homeschooling this year. after we finished our first major art project with dad's help on a saturday, my sweet son told me he wanted to take his project to show his old art teacher, "you know the one that school where you only have to go 5 days a week" ... he also had a table of adults lauging on thursday when he was trying to get himself invited to his uncle's oktoberfest party, he looked very seriously at his uncle had said "i am not one to poop on a party"... tears were rolling down my face. 

theresa- pete's wife


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> he also had a table of adults lauging on thursday when he was trying to get himself invited to his uncle's oktoberfest party, he looked very seriously at his uncle had said "i am not one to poop on a party"... tears were rolling down my face.
> 
> theresa- pete's wife


ound:ound::hysterical: That is SO funny! 

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

*Sigh* "I remember that corn maze like it was yesterday." 
Me: "It WAS yesterday!"
Dson: "I know. I just always wanted to say that!" 

L!

Cindyc.


----------

